# Spanish number plates



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am trying to change my uk plates to spanish. I live in Zaragoza. Can anyone help?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

have you seen this hun???

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/51513-spanish-number-plates.html
Jo xxxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

morro said:


> I am trying to change my uk plates to spanish. I live in Zaragoza. Can anyone help?


how long have you owned the car? how long have you been in spain? are you resident and on padron or not yet?


----------

